# Packaging/Repackaging Regulations/Laws



## Mrsbee (9 mo ago)

Hello,

I am in the process of obtaining bulk honey that I will be repackaging for sale.

I am wondering where I can find information on laws and regulations regarding the bottling of the honey when it reaches my place of business? I am not asking about the labeling, but rather sanitation, inspection, licensing, etc. of my bottling and storage facility. I can’t seem to find requirements stated clearly anywhere, but imagine I must use a commercial kitchen and have my food handler’s permit among other things.

I would appreciate any guidance you can offer.

Thank you.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

It begins with your State food safety laws.
Have you contacted your Sate Dept of Agriculture Food Safety Division?


----------



## Mrsbee (9 mo ago)

HarryVanderpool said:


> It begins with your State food safety laws.
> Have you contacted your Sate Dept of Agriculture Food Safety Division?


Hi Harry,
I actually found a TON of information on the FDA site once I stopped searching for regulations specifically about honey and broadened to general food prep. It can be simple or more complicated - simple being rent a commercial kitchen/storage, obtain food handlers permit, and document chain of custody. This is for being able to ship anywhere, going beyond cottage food. 
Thank you for taking the time to chat!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

What State are you in?

Crazy Roland


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Bob Binnie was recently interviewed by Nathan @Duck River Honey - on the whole process for his state. Perhaps Nathan will bounce in here and drop the YouTube links.

While Mr Binnie is in GA, and it would vary state-to-state, its a multi-part interview that would definitely be worth watching for someone in your position.

In TN, we have fairly little regulation on farm-to-fork stuff. If buy it from the producer, there’s no state sales tax (just as an example). I’m sure this has a high-limit on weight depending on the type of product. However, if I buy honey and repackage, that’s a different ballgame.


----------



## Mrsbee (9 mo ago)

Roland said:


> What State are you in?
> 
> Crazy Roland


WA


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

so do a google search of "honey producers in WA"
maybe call and ask a few who they work with for inspections.

also found this:
How do I sell honey in Washington?


Selling honey and pollen

Please *contact your Local Council Environmental Health Officer who can advise you on the legislative compliance certification and food labelling requirements*. If you are selling to larger honey packers, you must have a quality assurance certificate. All packaging must carry food labels.Nov 19, 2021

maybe try to reach out to:
35 local health departments
Along with the state Department of Health, Washington's public health system includes 35 local health departments and local health districts (serving 39 counties), the Board of Health, tribal governments and other partners.

Washington's Public Health System

I would presume the nearest large city has a public health office, try there.

GG


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is the place to start:
Food Safety | Washington State Department of Agriculture


----------



## Mrsbee (9 mo ago)

Gray Goose said:


> so do a google search of "honey producers in WA"
> maybe call and ask a few who they work with for inspections.
> 
> also found this:
> ...


This is very helpful! Thank you!! I’ve been out in contact with WA State Dept. of Agriculture contact and will now search for a local health officer. Thank you again!


----------



## Mrsbee (9 mo ago)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Here is the place to start:
> Food Safety | Washington State Department of Agriculture


Thank you! I was put in contact with a local compliance officer with WSDA. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrsbee
you will likely need to send out some samples to get feed back on the packaging and labeling.
I can PM you with an address when the "testing" phase is goin on.



GG


----------

